

NCSS Challenge 2013: Help teenagers get a running start in Computer Science - Smerity
https://groklearning.com/challenge

======
tominated
I did this challenge when I was in year 12 in 2010. It was great fun and is
one of the main reasons I got in to programming professionally.

